# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Installing a fourth axis on a Hyrel Hydra

## Davo

All Hydras come with support for 4th, 5th, adn 6th axes.

----------


## curious aardvark

why ? 
what do they do ?

----------


## Davo

Well, you can print on a moving, tilting, rotating model.

Here's the fourth- and fifth-axis version:

----------


## curious aardvark

very cool - that's got to complicate the slicing !

----------

